# New Animal Planet Show - Last Chance Highway



## terry_demag (Jun 8, 2004)

Hi,

Animal Planet is airing a show this summer called Last Chance Highway featuring Kyle and Pam Peterson's transport.

Here is the news release on this:

http://corporate.discovery.com/discovery-news/animal-planet-rolls-out-new-summer-series-last-cha/

If you go to Pam and Kyle's home page, they have a clip of the show (a youtube video) on their home page. And you will catch a glimpse of one of our White Shepherds on this transport :>)

http://www.petsllc.org/index.php

Pam had told me they (Animal Planet) was filming at their home and on the road with them last summer, but at the time they weren't sure if the show was going to get the go ahead and be aired. Well it looks like it is - I'll be interested to watch this.

Terry
http://www.echodogs.org


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Terry, do you know what kind of screening these transports do of where the dogs are going? I have always wondered that. 

Neat show!


----------

